# Finding very reliable friends



## mary roxan (Jun 2, 2020)

Why has it become so difficult to find reliable friends ?
Everything has changed, life's circumstances has changed people to a more materialistic goal rather than a spiritual path, even family unity has become disconnected and the element of trust has dwindled such that people keep a large distance from each other. 
I think a great many people will adapt very easy to social distancing. lane:


----------



## RainbowMan (May 30, 2018)

I think we all need to find a new ‘normal’ although I’ve never really fitted in with the old ‘normal’ tbh. But, we are all on a path, and as I’ve come to realise its not about the destination and all about the journey. You can only be yourself.


----------



## mary roxan (Jun 2, 2020)

It would be impossible for all mankind to find a spiritual new normal and yes finding the right path can be difficult for many people, and yes you are right, it's about the journey and being true to oneself , Thank you Germacolm


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

I am the exact opposite. For most of my life I was on a path of ego and materialism, but later I discovered that the person I had become was not me. My ego rose up to the surface like cream mixed with milk and over time I have been trying to scoop it out of my life. The path I am on now is a difficult one, there is no more wall protecting me from the perils and injustices that I had previously ignored or denied. But this path also leads to the mountaintop, upon which clarity of purpose and a higher life-form illuminates the dark night sky. I do not think too many people choose to take the path of awakening because it can be very painful.


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

mary roxan said:


> It would be impossible for all mankind to find a spiritual new normal and yes finding the right path can be difficult for many people, and yes you are right, it's about the journey and being true to oneself , Thank you Germacolm


I believe it is difficult for us to know what is possible and what is impossible, we really have a tiny and limited perspective and understanding when it comes to the intricacies of our universe and beyond. You are probably correct that all cannot change, but perhaps many can change. Things are seldom purely black or white but there can be infinite shades of grey.

We are on the verge of something really huge right now. Climate change, fires, the pandemic, protests and unrest over racial inequality, the return of fascist leaders to western democracies, etc have all come together at this one point in time. We see these events as negative, but these events can also be a powerful catalyst for change and sometimes evolution needs a push. The human race is moving at a pace that is not sustainable and we must change or cease to exist. The end result from the chaos consuming the world could be ushering in a new normal that will be based upon fairness to all life on the planet and equality for all people. Perhaps it may bring about an end to materialism. All the money and technology of the world cannot make a new planet for us, thus the planet and all life in the universe is priceless.

I have been waking up for 15 years, but something gave me a push and I made a huge leap about 3 years ago. The experience was spiritual, even though I am a man of logic and analytical reasoning. I believe that Donald Trump was at least part of my catalyst. He has a way of amplifying ego, greed, corruption, and deceit to a level which is almost absurd. As individuals we must hit the bottom before we can see the problems within ourselves and then rise. As a society I hope we have hit the bottom with Donald Trump, now we must take this opportunity to rise. I think we are seeing this play out right now in the United States.


----------



## mary roxan (Jun 2, 2020)

I agree it's very easy for a lot of people to become materialistic, and it's good for you that you have found yourself and shed your negativity.
The positive path is difficult at times but it continually improves with knowledge, and for sure not all people have the strength of willing to challenge the negativity. :clap2:


----------



## mary roxan (Jun 2, 2020)

Man's history to this very day has been a bloodbath, realistically this is the life, regarding the cosmos even though the elements are abundant for life in the universe, it's a frightening thought if we are alone.
All the problems that you mention can make people think positive and change them for the better, I agree .
I am glad your spiritual experience was positive for you, and let you see things how they should be seen, and yes many of Trump's policies and statements have been detrimental to a lot of people and not in line with democracy .


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

After my experience I found a few songs that related to my experience, but none more than this one:


----------



## RainbowMan (May 30, 2018)

Choon! &#55356;&#57276;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## mary roxan (Jun 2, 2020)

A beautiful song you post it. :violin:
I like too.. John Lennon song / Imagine 
Louis Armstrong song / What a wonderful world


----------

